# Welsh: ydych chi yn cynnig gwasanaeth cyfrwng cymraeg yn ogystal a chreu llygredd gweledol...



## beansandcheese1706

Hello guys,

I received the following message and would like to know exactly what it means. So far I've deduced something about 'visual and physical pollution'.

_'ydych chi yn cynnig gwasanaeth cyfrwng cymraeg yn ogystal a chreu llygredd gweledol a chorfforol fan hyn?'_

Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you!


----------



## Stoggler

My literal translation is:

"do you offer a Welsh-medium service as well as create visual and physical pollution here?"

Strange message. Any context?


----------



## beansandcheese1706

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly.

Context - I targeted Welsh cities with online advertising on behalf of my business and received this message as a response.

With that in mind your translation makes a lot of sense.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stoggler

It doesn't sound like the nicest of responses from them! Not very professional of them.


----------



## Tegs

No, it's not a very polite message, but I imagine it has something to do with the original advertising if that was in Welsh. There are a lot of companies which make the mistake of using online machine translation into Welsh. The  quality of the translation is often poor, which leads to people being annoyed about the bad Welsh, rather than interested in what you're selling. 

I'd recommend next time you want to advertise in Welsh that you hire a reliable translator who is member of the Association of Welsh Translators - full list of members here http://www.cyfieithwyrcymru.org.uk/a-z_of_members-69.aspx


----------

